# Which 2inch hitch platform rack is the BEST? 1up USA or Kuat NV 2? Or ?



## Russianstyle (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello,

I recently upgraded my road bike, and want to upgrade my trail bike in the near future. I have a full carbon fiber road bike and it's time to upgrade my bike rack to a platform style rack so I stop damaging/scratching up the frame. 
I currently have a old Yakima 4 bike rack where the bike get strapped by the frame and hangs. I bought it used off Craigslist, and it served its purpose for a year. The plastics where the bike sits on is hard and scratches the frames. Also, it's very hard to attach my full suspension trail bike to it. I decided to upgrade to a platform style rack!
I currently need a platform rack for 2 bikes. I will eventually want to upgrade the rack/buy a additional insert for a 3rd or 4th bike, just in case I need to bring a friends bike. I firmly believe in buying stuff once, so I want to find the BEST rack available on the market today. That being said, I did my research and it looks like the 2 best platform racks are the "1UP USA rack, and the Kuat NV 2 rack. Both can be upgraded to fit more bikes. The 1up has the option to upgrade to a 3 or 4 rack with their inserts, the Kuat NV only has option to upgrade to a 4 bike. The problem is, there is no comparison video of the 2!

I drive a 5th gen Toyota 4Runner SUV so bottom clearance shouldn't be an issue.

Which one is better?
1: 1up USA platform rack
2: Kuat NV 2 platform rack?
3: any other ideas, suggestions of racks that might be better?

concerns:
Kuat: the Kuat looks like it has more options and fancier, but to me looks like it has more plastics and looks more flimsy compared to 1up. Also I have concerns that back wheel can fall out if strap breaks, since it's just a straight platform.
1up: looks better built then the Kuat but looks like it has no locking feature for the rack itself nor the bikes. It also looks like its a lot heavier and takes up more room

Pro's: 
kuat: has a work stand built in, locking feature for both rack and bikes, more compact, overall has much more options. Looks nicer IMO.
1 up: all cnc aluminum, don't see any plastic, can be upgraded to just 3 bikes or 4, built in USA, easier and faster to loads bikes


I want honest reviews and opinions from members that have the 1up, Kuat, or possibly another platform rack that is better hat I might have missed.
thanks,


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think the 1up is the best available. It has no plastic and it only touches the tires to secure the bikes. 4 other bikers have bought one once they saw mine...it looks pretty high tech for a bike rack. I use a brooklyn u lock and a 6ft coated cable to secure the rack and bike to the tow hitch when necessary but I rarely stop between home and trail. The rack itself secures to the vehicle with an allen wrench with a hollow end so I am not wooried about the rack itself being stolen. It is heavy and heavy duty but it folds up small and can be stowed in your trunk.


----------



## Russianstyle (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for your response.

do you have issues with road bike skinny tires and bike wobbling with the Kuat?
any issues with break damage do to the front clamp touching them?
also, the plastics I'm talking about are for example the button you push to release the front tire of the bike.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the 1up not the kuat. the brakes are not touched, just the tires. 23mm tires as well as 29er mtb tires are secure because the tire clamp arms have an angled interior edge. the 1up does not have any plastic. also when i called them they recommended he silver because it doesn't have paint to get scratched like the black finish does.


----------



## Russianstyle (Mar 17, 2014)

Donn12 said:


> I have the 1up not the kuat. the brakes are not touched, just the tires. 23mm tires as well as 29er mtb tires are secure because the tire clamp arms have an angled interior edge. the 1up does not have any plastic. also when i called them they recommended he silver because it doesn't have paint to get scratched like the black finish does.



Thanks for your review. I'm leaning towards the 1up..
curious if the super duty is worth the extra money vs heavy duty...


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

My 1UP got a lot of use over the last few days. I got it on/off a few times, as easy as going to the center console for wrench and carrying it inside. On the way out, bike left hand, 1UP right hand, walk to car. Install, twist bolt, on. My girl forgot something in the hatch after we put the bikes on so I go behind the car, tilt the whole tray out, open hatch, get what I need, snap the bikes back to "level" and off we go. 

The black (one I have) is a nightmare to keep scratch free, but it sure looks secksy.


----------



## Steve66 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have the Kuat NV (Products » The NV | Küat) and have used it with my Subaru Outback and a 2" hitch for about a year. The fit, finish, and functionality is top notch and I love it. The only downside IMHO is the price (it's a little on the expensive side), but like the OP, I wanted to buy a rack once.

I currently have the 2-bike setup, but may get the 2-bike add on. I use it with a carbon road bike and a full-suspension MTB and I love how it firmly holds everything. I have also used it to hold a 20" kid's bike (I don't think you can do this with the 1UP). The "trail doc" repair stand is awesome and has come in handy many times. I get more compliments about this rack.

The 1UP looks like a great rack too but I wanted the ability to carry 20" bikes, the repair stand, and a built in lock. Customer service has been excellent - the repair stand had a barely-visible scratch in the clear coat, so I called them. They shipped me a brand new repair stand that same day, no questions asked, and told me to keep the original one. I high recommend them as a company and their products.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I have a 1UP rack, my buddy bought the Kuat at the same time. He regrets his purchase, but only after seeing my 1UP. I would recommend going with the 2 inch hitch mount if possible. While the 1 1/4 inch has an adapter to fit the 2 inch mount, it doesn't seem as durable as the 2 inch.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Do you have an old noodle?
...gratuitous pause...
You know, the foam thingies kids play with in the swimming pool? I use one when packing multiple bikes on my hitch rack.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

My boss just picked up a NV the other day. After assembling it, he says it's no better than a Yakima or Thule. But he does like the integrated work stand.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

With the 1UP I believe the one bike model is only 1 1/4 with adapter, and the two bike model can be ordered with a "straight two".


----------



## Russianstyle (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm still undecided :/

they both look like awesome bike racks.
the kuat NV 2inch receiver version is $529 on amazon, is it cheaper anywhere else??
the 1up 2inch 2 bike in silver is $529 as well. Do they give discounts to forum members??

which one to get... I wanted to order one tonight so I can get it ASAP, but I'm still undecided! I wish a local bike shop carried at least one of these models.

more feedback please!


----------



## Russianstyle (Mar 17, 2014)

One more thing, can anyone confirm if either rack will hold a 29er firmly?
I want to upgrade my full suspension to a 29er. 
I read a review the 1up wouldn't support a 29er


----------



## ercflyer (Sep 23, 2012)

Russianstyle said:


> One more thing, can anyone confirm if either rack will hold a 29er firmly?
> I want to upgrade my full suspension to a 29er.
> I read a review the 1up wouldn't support a 29er


That review is wrong. No problem with a 29er.


----------



## BigTex91 (Nov 5, 2013)

29er, 26er, 24er, beach cruiser, road bike... I've put them all on my 1up. For maximum security, changing wheel sizes requires adjusting the part that touches the tire up and down the arm, but that's it, and it's not always necessary. I think they even make a spacer kit for the arms so you can put a fat tire bike on there. 

I've had both versions - the one bike and now the two bike. The 1-1/4 with the adapter on the one bike model was plenty secure.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Russianstyle said:


> One more thing, can anyone confirm if either rack will hold a 29er firmly?
> I want to upgrade my full suspension to a 29er.
> I read a review the 1up wouldn't support a 29er


the 1up holds my 29er just fine.

I had a Yakima Holdup, the one with the cantilevered swing arm --- they do not grip road tires. The arms always slipped and rubbed on my brakes. It holds onto knobby tires just fine (my 29er & cross bike).

Go with the 1up. It's not the prettiest, it doesn't have much by way of gimmicks. It is a solid platform rack for your bikes.

The arms can be adjusted (by relocating the CNC ends) and have adapters for fatbikes.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

One other thing to consider. I used a 1UP with a 2003 4Runner and with a single tray you can still open the rear door and it clears the rack when it's rotated up in stowed mode.


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

I have the 1-up 1.25 in rack on my car. It is a sold piece of work and I can not sing enough praises about it. The currently an 84 page long thread over at mtbr singing its praises 1up Quick Rack Quick Review..

I have seen the 2in 1-up rack and the people who had it love it. He threw on a 29ner bike no problem on it and went over a rough road to and from the trail head. 
My rack I have carried 2 road bikes multiple times just fine. I just toss it on and go. The only feature that the kuat has that I wish I had was the work stand but that is a meh at best. The lock I honestly call worthless as cutting threw a cable lock is well less than 1 minute of work. You can get a lock from 1-up that locks a wheel to the rack. It offer roughly the same protections at just keeping an honest person honest. That and if they did steal my bike they are not going to be able to just ride off as the real wheel will still be locked to my car.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

There's a lot to like about these racks. The "tilt-away" feature is great, many times I forget to get something from the rack, or want to sit on my gate after everything is loaded up (or before I am ready to unload the bikes, without having to prop them against the side of the car). A product with added features such as locks and stands is usually a hail mary; build it right and I'll buy my own stand and lock.

but I'm biased: 

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## BobDobalina (Aug 20, 2012)

I splurged and bought the 1UP rack last year. Absolutely love it. Zero regrets. Well worth the price, IMHO.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Cracksandracks have a 10% off coupon on the Kuat racks, the Serpa 2 is a fav of mine. The code is MTBR2011, use it on their website, they are a great company.

I have a 1UP USA and it's a great rack.







Russianstyle said:


> I'm still undecided :/
> 
> they both look like awesome bike racks.
> the kuat NV 2inch receiver version is $529 on amazon, is it cheaper anywhere else??
> ...


----------



## Russianstyle (Mar 17, 2014)

I think I'm going to go with the 1up. I want the single super duty 2inch hitch version and a add on. Waiting to hear back from them if they recommend a Regular add on or a SD add on..

still think think the KUAT NV is a better looking rack, and has more options, but it also has more things that can break..

I drive a 2011 toyota 4runner, and the 1up shouldn't look too bad on it


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Couldn't be happier with my Kuat NV. Works with my 650B, my 29er SS, and my road bikes. Tilts to open, integrated lock, no wobble, and looks great. Work stand is handy as hell, people ask to borrow it all the time.


----------



## Russianstyle (Mar 17, 2014)

Just put my order in for a 1UP SD 2inch hitch 1 bike rack plus a add on!
I chose 1up over Kuat because it will give me the option of have a 1 bike rack when I go by myself, Kuat doesn't have this option.
the other reason is because there are no plastic parts, and most important it's made in USA not Taiwan like Kuat.

I also got a additional add on

cannot wait to get it!!!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a Thule T2 for my road bike. Carries 2 bikes easily and snugly, lockable, stable and expands to take a total of 4 with an add on. My only pick would be the weight, but it's very solid so that's a trade off.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I just went through this same dilemma over the last 2 weeks. A friend of mine has a Kuat NV and I liked what it offered but when I asked up "which is best" on a local mtb forum there was a resounding call for 1up. I received my 1up last week and it's already been driven around with bikes on it for 700 miles, road trip over the weekend, and it's very solid.

Best way I can describe the 1up is that it looks like it was built by a machinist instead of a product designer. It has a lot of CNC'ed metal with nice lines and stuff is just bolted together. It's all about function and easy of use.

The kuat is sexier but I was a little worried about the arm wearing out since it seemed a little flimsy when I was messing around with my friend's. It's all replaceable so not a huge deal but when you have to pick hairs because both are really good you have to be able to separate the two to make a choice.

You'll be happy with the 1up. Also, 1up has a return policy where if you're not happy, send it back and get your money, they might even refund return shipping.

I think the kuat is made in the US, or at least that's what I thought I read on their website but maybe it's just the fact that it's a US company that lead me to believe that.

One story from the mtb forum that sold me on the 1up rack was that an member over there needed a piece that wore out but it was on their older model and the piece was no longer made. They machined a new piece and sent it for free.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Yup, I kind of wanted to be disappointed in them...

Two of my bolts, that have the proprietary security head on them, have a little more rust in them than normal. I do keep my rack on year round so it's likely normal. I emailed 1UP on Monday and asked them if I could get two more bolts. Yesterday I realized that they never responded and I was like...that's about right...

I'll be darned if a package from UPS wasn't on my doorstep, when I got home, with two bolts in it.


bikerector said:


> One story from the mtb forum that sold me on the 1up rack was that an member over there needed a piece that wore out but it was on their older model and the piece was no longer made. They machined a new piece and sent it for free.


----------



## Russianstyle (Mar 17, 2014)

Kuat is made in Taiwan. It's an American company but there are made in Taiwan for sure.
i hope 1up really is made in USA


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a Swagman XTC-2. Solid, heavy steel. It holds two bikes very securely. I have a truck and was using the skewer type clamps which required front tire removal. Got kind of tired of that and bought the Swagman. I have made two trips over 1000 miles with two bikes onboard. No complaints at all. A couple of drawbacks. 1. It needs a separate cable and padlock to lock the bikes down. 2. The bikes have to be removed to lower the tailgate.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Russianstyle said:


> Kuat is made in Taiwan. It's an American company but there are made in Taiwan for sure.
> i hope 1up really is made in USA


They are supposedly machined and put together in Wisconsin. They will have a booth at a race I'm going to be at this weekend, I can ask to make sure. A lot of the mtb'ers here suggest everything is made in house. They seem legit.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

bikerector said:


> They are supposedly machined and put together in Wisconsin. They will have a booth at a race I'm going to be at this weekend, I can ask to make sure. A lot of the mtb'ers here suggest everything is made in house. They seem legit.


it even has a "Made in the USA" sticker on it


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

bikerector said:


> They are supposedly machined and put together in Wisconsin. They will have a booth at a race I'm going to be at this weekend, I can ask to make sure. A lot of the mtb'ers here suggest everything is made in house. They seem legit.


You can call them and ask them anything. Great service!


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

tednugent said:


> it even has a "Made in the USA" sticker on it


I bet that sticker isn't made in the USA though.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a saris thelma two bike version and use it in a 2" hitch on my murano and now on my escape. It works wonderful for both my 29 er and my CF road bike. Both fit very securely and the rack only touches the wheels. The deal that goes over the front wheel is plastic but has a steel base in it and I have traveled over 1100 with two bikes and it works great. It has two setting for 26" or 700 road bikes as well as A 29er setting. Very flexible. You can normally find them for about 270 with free shipping. they do have a three bike and a four bike version also. 

They are a great rack and very reasonable. very well made.


----------

